# KUALA LUMPUR | KL Wellness City | 250m+ | 50 fl+ | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://klwellnesscity.com/master-plan/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

First phase of The Nobel Healthcare Park at KL Wellness City 75% taken up; second phase to unveil in 2H2023


Both the first and second phases of The Nobel Healthcare Park have a total gross development value (GDV) of RM250 million. Part of KLWC, The Nobel H...




www.edgeprop.my


----------

